

5M Gmail Passwords Leaked, Check Yours Now - mikeevans
http://lifehacker.com/5-million-gmail-passwords-leaked-check-yours-now-1632983265

======
r721
This topic is heavily flagged but here is the original discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8295102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8295102)

Which should really be on the front page (141 points / 10 hours), just like
#25 (45 points / 11 hours)

------
sp332
Are people really typing their emails into this thing? It just seems like a
really bad idea.

~~~
darkstar999
How so? Worst case they snag it for some spam. However, the last one I used
was client-side so they couldn't collect anything.

------
dragonwriter
And then enable 2FA, if you haven't already.

